# today I got some old stuff



## artart47 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi !
A computor store that I recycle for had these units. I thought I'd post a picture before I tear them down incase some one is looking for parts for old stuff.

artart47
Sorry! 
I was half asleep and I must have done something wrong. It diden't pick up the file. You are right, I should have used the preview.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Sep 24, 2013)

From what I can see, not much of a haul! Add your pics!


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 24, 2013)

This is why using the preview button is a good idea!

:lol: 

Göran


----------



## Smack (Sep 24, 2013)

Art posted at 5:52am, that computer store opens early. Early bird gets the worm?


----------



## artart47 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Smack!
I have the key for the store cuz I never get home from work before they leave. So kevin calls me, they put everything they want gone in a pile and go once around it with scotch tape, I call the police , let them know I'll be loading stuff,I take everything inside the tape.
Actually, I picked these up at 11:30 pm the day before I posted.
I have keys and that arangment with several companies I haul for.


----------



## Geo (Sep 24, 2013)

nice old stuff. that sun and compac may have a good ceramic CPU.


----------

